# Mantis Shrimp



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Why the mantis shrimp is my new favorite animal - The Oatmeal

Thought this was pretty cool. Some of the information is sketchy (breaking aquarium glass is rare) but it sure is interesting learning about one of the pests that plagues salties.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

lol i have one and hes cute


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

awesome i want one


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

brezilian, check Scott's classified, he's selling his.


----------

